# Is 35mm and 50mm on a crop sensor that much different?



## splproductions

Since picking up a 50 and 85mm prime, I'm finding I'm using my zoom less and less.  I'm really enjoying shooting with primes.

So, like the title says, _on my crop sensor_, is 35mm and 50mm really all that different (i.e., worth buying another lens for)?  Those are equivalent to a 56mm and 80mm, which are close to two pretty "standard" primes for full-frame users (the 50 and 85).  But it seems like the focal lengths are pretty close... it seems like just a few steps (assuming you have the space) would negate that difference.

Thoughts?


----------



## pixmedic

the focal length doesn't just affect how close you get to something. it affects depth of field, as does your aperture size. 

Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


----------



## PhotoWrangler

splproductions said:


> Thoughts?




50mm-Take three steps back.
35mm-Stand where you are.

Doesn't matter which one you use. It's essentially the same field of view.


----------



## MTVision

I have both a 35mm and 50mm lens for my crop sensor. I was hesitant because the focal lengths are so similar but I'm glad I bought the 35. My previous place was really small and the 50mm was just a little tight. The 35 worked great. I don't use it as a portrait lens per se - it's more for lifestyle type pictures and just a walk around lens.


----------



## splproductions

MTVision said:


> I have both a 35mm and 50mm lens for my crop sensor. I was hesitant because the focal lengths are so similar but I'm glad I bought the 35. My previous place was really small and the 50mm was just a little tight. The 35 worked great. I don't use it as a portrait lens per se - it's more for lifestyle type pictures and just a walk around lens.



So do you ever use the 50mm anymore?

I'm just wondering if I owned a 35, 50, and 85 if I would end up just using the 35 and the 85 since the difference in their focal lengths is much more apparent.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

I just got a 35mm after using a 50mm for a while, I like the 35mm so much more. imo the 50mm is just too long for anything besides portraits


----------



## MTVision

splproductions said:
			
		

> So do you ever use the 50mm anymore?
> 
> I'm just wondering if I owned a 35, 50, and 85 if I would end up just using the 35 and the 85 since the difference in their focal lengths is much more apparent.



I haven't used the 50 since I bought the 35 a few months ago but.....that doesn't really mean much since I haven't really been using my camera at all. I'm in my last couple weeks of pregnancy and just haven't been doing much in terms of photography.


----------



## Mach0

The 35 Is good for indoor shots. I have both but I tend to use my 50 more. It all depends what you are using it for. I would suggest finding someone who can let you try both out.


----------



## jake337

It all really depends on what your usual subjects(kids, adults, pets) are and how large of a home you own or live in(apartment, small home, average home, mansion).


----------



## Animaniac888

Take your 24-70L and shoot for a while with it at 35mm and then at 50mm. That should help you decide.


----------



## KmH

Different enough that lens makers generally make both focal lengths.

A 35 mm will generally deliver more distortion than a 50 mm will when used close up.

Which make/model 35 mm and which make/model 50 mm will also matter.


----------



## bratkinson

My next prime will likely be a 35. I presently have 3 primes: 85, 135 and 200. 35 seems to be a sufficient focal length difference from the 85 than would a 50, as I can always take a step or two one way or another rather than mounting a 50, if I had one. My thinking is I could easily crop the scene from the 35 in post, to get the appearance of having been shot with the 50 if I wanted. 

As mentioned above, if you have a zoom through those ranges, set it at each desired focal length and try different shooting situations at those focal lenths. For what it's worth, most of my shots with the 24-105 rarely are wider than 35 or longer than 85 or so...


----------



## DiskoJoe

splproductions said:


> Since picking up a 50 and 85mm prime, I'm finding I'm using my zoom less and less.  I'm really enjoying shooting with primes.
> 
> So, like the title says, _on my crop sensor_, is 35mm and 50mm really all that different (i.e., worth buying another lens for)?  Those are equivalent to a 56mm and 80mm, which are close to two pretty "standard" primes for full-frame users (the 50 and 85).  But it seems like the focal lengths are pretty close... it seems like just a few steps (assuming you have the space) would negate that difference.
> 
> Thoughts?



Go to a store and see for yourself.


----------

